# Personal leave question



## TheLycan (Mar 28, 2021)

So I know the person leave max time under covid is 120 days. I have a question regarding if I decide not to return after 120 days, would I still be able to re apply back  under safer circumstances in the future I'd I dont return or dontou think they would put me down as a  nonrehirable? I'm just thinking about my options as I'm vulnerable. I seen what covid can do to my family, my family has been thru it and it's not nice. My store has been giving notifications every other day texting me about recent Team member cases being tested positive. So there is a cause for concern. I just want to know becuz I'm highly considering just not returning.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 28, 2021)

Just call your store and tell them you won't be returning from your leave.  Let them know that you would like to return when things are safer for you.  Don't just not return from leave.


----------



## TheLycan (Mar 28, 2021)

I wasnt planning on just not returning I just knew I would have to tell them something but just didn't know what to say. Thank youuuu for that it means alot to me more than you know.


----------



## wiredharpoon (Apr 2, 2021)

Talk to HR about your concerns as they are the ones that can potentially key you as non-rehireable. As long as you were good at your job, showed up on time, etc I wouldn't see a reason why you couldn't re-apply and get accepted.


----------



## TheLycan (Apr 7, 2021)

I was one of the most liked workers for inbound. The only issue and I would say was the catalyst for me wanting to not return other than covid safety. That's a story that needs in depth explanation but anyways. I believe I am in good hands. Hr told me they understood and that i would be welcomed back if i reapplied. I'm going to use this chance to find work where I will be at a warehouse preferably. Thank you for your help. Side note where would one go to report a very abusive lead?


----------

